# 60G stocking new ideas



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

ok just out of curiousity i have a 4ft 60G tank, im open to stocking ideas, i wanna hear ppl's thoughts and ideas? prefwerably a community tropical tank, a mixture of fish, with colors and different personalities


----------



## Philnominal (Dec 22, 2011)

Are you looking for a centerpiece fish/small group of centerpiece fish? What is your water like? Is your tank planted?


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

Philnominal said:


> Are you looking for a centerpiece fish/small group of centerpiece fish? What is your water like? Is your tank planted?


very soft water, will eventually have the tanbk planted when i get a light, in your opinion what would you stock? just any fish really, unsure of stocking


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

Joe1985 said:


> very soft water, will eventually have the tanbk planted when i get a light, in your opinion what would you stock? just any fish really, unsure of stocking


Seriously not trying to be a jerk here but if some asks you "What car should I buy?" without giving specifics, would you just throw out ideas or try to understand the requirements first?


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

small group of fish preferably


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

What's your ph and gh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

So you have soft water, so I'd suggest a couple schools of tetra, a bottom dwelling fish like Cory Dora's, maybe another school of upper fish like hatchet fish, or a single/group/harem of a cemterpiece fish. 
You could also Do A female betta sorority, or go into cichlids, which I've never personality kept.
You could go salt water. Or different like a pleco tank, or a glo-fish tank.
You could even go species on a native fish!

Your choice!


----------



## ashokantony (Apr 5, 2011)

Saw on youtube. A good planted tank with nothing but neons. It was very nice. I would add some julii cory or panda cory (6 at least which ever you choose) and neons. Would be great.


----------



## Joe1985 (Mar 28, 2012)

my ph is between 6.5-7 always, gh not sure i have it written down somewhere but cant remember where, very soft water as i said though, im thinking of corys, bout half a dozen, n maybe some rainbows, or lemon tetras, cant wait till i set it up will put up pics thanks for help everyone


----------

